# Check out this car.... What do you think?



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*MODS - DELETE THIS - THANKS!*

Take a look at the link:
http://portland.craigslist.org....html 
What do you think? total SCAM? I emailed the guy to check it out... just waiting on responce... I wonder how much it would cost to swap the transmission to a manual??? if its really legit; the money i would save on the car could just go to the transmission and performance parts!
what do you think??? 

NEVERMIND- MODS DELETE THIS!!!

it was a 2003 allroad manual with 28k miles for $9000.... he said he needed a really quick sale... first come first served... but now the post is gone.... owell...

_Modified by THE STEVE at 2:09 PM 9-21-2006_


_Modified by THE STEVE at 2:10 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: MODS - DELETE THIS - THANKS! (THE STEVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THE STEVE* »_NEVERMIND- MODS DELETE THIS!!!

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

